

How Not to Email Your Professor - mcenedella
http://digg.com/video/how-not-to-email-your-professor-you-dingus

======
blisterpeanuts
Not much to discuss here. Just don't do what that dingus did, unless you
really don't care whether you take the course, whether you pass, how well you
do, and whether you will ever need this prof to write a recommendation!

